# T5'S wtf?????



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

Just received my T5s only has 62 capules inside???? plain white lid and long brown tube is this normal? thanks


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

Just wanna know if 62 is a normal amount seems a bit weird to me...thought maybe 60 or 100s heres a pic....


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

also worried about my clen they look like ephredine...too small to be clen??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@ 2 a day it's a months supply.

They look like t5s usually do


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

ok i can confirm my clen is real passed it to my chinese contact all good t5s look correct but was wondering why 62 made me paranoid lol


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

cheers


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

clens legit

i got excatly the same


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

you got an extra 2 by the looks of it lol an extra day for free


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

thanks for replies


----------



## bowen (Aug 31, 2010)

dont think T5's are a touchy subject. Where did you get your T5's from ian-m?

please remove if i shouldnt ask.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

ian-m said:


> also worried about my clen they look like ephredine...too small to be clen??


those are defo good to go...ive got the same


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

so where'd you get your T'5s?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bowen said:


> dont think T5's are a touchy subject. Where did you get your T5's from ian-m?
> 
> please remove if i shouldnt ask.


Is it not illegal to buy stuff containing ephedrine without a prescription then?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah im confused....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No but its illegal to sell them, the T5's normally hold 60, so you did get 2 for free, don't rate them personally, I liked the eca30 better....


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

Ive got some eca 30 fredee but was thinking about getting t5s next time what differences did you notice ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Look everyone is going to say that T5's are just twice as strong as ECA30, mine were by Diamond labs, but I seemed to crash on T5's, were as on the eca, two, one taken taken at breakfast, and lunch gave me loads of energy and a possitive aproach to the day, I even done some DIY, and I don't do DIY!


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

ill stick to my DL eca 30s then thanks for the info.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

freddee said:


> No but its illegal to sell them, the T5's normally hold 60, so you did get 2 for free, don't rate them personally, I liked the eca30 better....


Sourcing of stuff that's illegal to sell is certainly against the board rules though. Think that post needs flagging...


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

lol i cant tell anyone where i got them from or ill probably get banned myself


----------



## angeoldham (Nov 2, 2010)

hi i am angela oldham from the uk and im looking to loose weight with your product eca 30+

thanks angela


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

angeoldham said:


> hi i am angela oldham from the uk and im looking to loose weight with your product eca 30+
> 
> thanks angela


 your not going to be able to buy anything from this site. its here for advice.

welcome to the forum, also dont make the mistake of asking where to buy stuff from. doo your research, i have had to learn the hard way as most of the ppl on here do... good luck!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

t5's look sound.exactly the same as i was on last time i competed.

i started on half a capsule twice a day.one with brecky one with dinner.

after a week went up to a full one twice a day.they was that strong that starting on half was best,even that still blew my head off for the first 4 days.your body gets used to them after a bit.at the end of the diet i was on 3 a day lol!


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

is T5 better than Diamond 30+ ECA?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

New image supplements sells them. They're a site sponsor ffs. Lol.

Tell a lie. They're no longer stocking the item :-(


----------

